# Caching.



## Mankini (Dec 6, 2016)

I cache worldwide. Why carry seasonal, or heavy shit when you can just hit local caches?

http://www.truthistreason.net/downloads/Special-Forces-Caching-Techniques-TC-3129A.pdf


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm reading up on "The Homebum's Guide to Bushbeating" right now.

Your hidden stuff doesn't have a chance unless you put three dead hookers on top of it.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 8, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> I'm reading up on "The Homebum's Guide to Bushbeating" right now.
> 
> Your hidden stuff doesn't have a chance unless you put three dead hookers on top of it.



Take a couple of yer crewmemembers with ye to bury yer loot then you'll have to leave em there so's they canna tell a soul...draw a map on vellum with a fountain pen


----------

